# Time-Management



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

What would you like to do today?


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

well im going to the beach


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Hi Jamie







I would like to be sunning myself somewhere really. (I am going on holiday on Friday so I will just have to wait). As it is my birthday today I would just rather be anywhere than here (work).


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Happy Birthday Josephine. Got anything nice?I am off to Barcelona end of July.I want to go to the beach!


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

The Beach would be good or just anywhere out of central london







Thankyou for the birthday greetings Jamie. Sadly my staff forgot (save one) and I am a bit short on the goodwill gestures today.....!!! Funny you called me Josephine. I am a Joanne really but my mum tends to call me that as a sort of affectionate nickname type thing!!


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

I guess I am just a mother-like figure


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Thats good to know!Never been to Barcelona (my boyfriend goes to Spain a lot and says its very nice).Anything to be out of here eh?


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

yeah. Haven't been there for 10 years. What I remember of it is that it is very nice.


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

I'd like to be going up to Covent Garden for a mooch as planned, but nope, the one day out of a 1000 that my IBS isn't that bad i get struck down with another UTI! *noooooooooooo**hehe*Oh my.


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

I would really really really liked to get the job I'm interviewing for today! Its at a clothes shop in the mall. I need it so I can quit my night job







Wish me luck!Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

good luck!!!!


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Good luck.jamie


----------



## chrisos (May 5, 2003)

I shall be working all day







Today I shall mostly be...writing articles for our magazine...In the evening I am giving a talk in Edinburgh, then meeting someone about a flat I might move into.Interesting...should I mention to my potential flatmate the amount of toilet time I need







Ahhh the trials of IBS.C


----------

